
Ask HN: Travis CI having troubles right now? - andreif
It seems doing the AWS mistake showing all-green status for last 3 hours.<p>Logs are not available 3 hours already. Even jobs info became unavailable now.<p>Their status page is still green, and their Twitter is silent. What is going on?
======
rowanseymour
I'm having intermittent issues viewing build logs on Travis right now. Lots of
people complaining about the same thing on Twitter.

------
greglindahl
They definitely had an outage related to S3 -- both of my projects got better
an hour or two ago.

~~~
andreif
Yeah, seen it, but then it became green and not working.

Now the status page has been updated to yellow
[https://www.traviscistatus.com/incidents/hx7cnxbch9xf](https://www.traviscistatus.com/incidents/hx7cnxbch9xf)

